# Does breakthrough bleeding make the pill less effective?



## Booksmart

I've been on the pill for over five years now. Within the past six months or so I have had some breakthrough bleeding (I usually don't have this problem). I may have missed 1-2 pills and I know that this will account for the bleeding. 

This past month I have been much more careful not to miss any pills but still had some very minor bleeding (more like brown discharge, sorry TMI). I'm thinking stress caused this to happen. I am wondering if anyone can tell me if breakthrough bleeding is any indication that the pill is less effective?

I will search the internet but thought I would ask you ladies first. 

:D


----------



## lozzy21

are u on the combined or mini pill?


----------



## Booksmart

Combined. The generic version of Ortho Tri Cyclen Lo.


----------



## lozzy21

If your bleeding unless due to your week break you should realy talk to your doctor as this shouldent realy be happening.


----------



## Bentley2008

This happened to me, i bled for 2 months constant because i missed 2 pills, i had to be put on noisterone (sp) to make it stop!


----------



## mulanuva

This happens to me. I've been on BCP for 8 years...the past 2-3 years I've had breakthrough (brown) bleeding each month. I had a sonogram and everything looked fine. The ob/gyn said it often occurs when women are on the pill for a long time. It does not mean the pill is less effective and there is no danger. It's just an inconvenience.


----------



## booflebump

I would also be getting a check up and a smear - abnormal bleeding can be a sign of a cervical erosion (easily fixed) or changes in your cervix that may need treatment. Let us know how you get on x


----------

